# It has begun....



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah yes, as the temperatures climb and the humidity rises, summer in Arkansas sets in and we all resume our yearly battle to reclaim our yards and gardens from the wild. And what better way to add a little adventure to your toil than by planting your very own 

Pumpkin Patch!​
This year I have decided to create a blog and chronicle my adventure. My family and I had so much fun last year that I thought it might be fun to record all the ups and downs of attempting to grow your own pumpkins for Halloween. Also, this is my own goofy way of soliciting any helpful hints from readers on how to make our labors more successful than last year. I know that I learned quite a bit from last year's mistakes, so hopefully I can pass a little of that wisdom on to any other would be pumpkin growers out there.


----------

